# DNP Brands



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

What brand/brands of DNP out there at the moment do you rate?

Last I used was JDL dnp a long time ago


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Madox DNP. Used it not too long ago. Was my favourite DNP cycle by far.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

My brand was a brand that when I bought it, it could be mentioned so now it can't, it was fine tbh although bizarrely some of the capsules feel a lot more full than some of the other


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

yellow magic, baaad brand name  perfect product


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> I got a warning for mentioning a DNP brand here. Why are mods allowing this here?


If you mentioned the site which is not allowed to be talked of because they were saying UK-M supports them

Scamming bast*a*rds anyway. They sold legitly to build up trust, then scammed everyone. Including me for £72


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyway, in response to the thread,

I've used 1Stop, D-Hacks and Yellow Magic DNP. D-Hacks and Yellow Magic are very accurately dosed, so no preferance between them two.

1Stops was good, but I felt the two other brands above seemed more accurate... cheaper too


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> If you mentioned the site which is not allowed to be talked of because they were saying UK-M supports them
> 
> Scamming bast*a*rds anyway. They sold legitly to build up trust, then scammed everyone. Including me for £72


+1

I only pay for gear using PayPal now as a precaution. Sad but necessary nowadays.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

JankyClown said:


> +1
> 
> I only pay for gear using PayPal now as a precaution. Sad but necessary nowadays.


How much did they scam you for mate?

Now you've said you use PayPal to pay... I know exactly who you buy off


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> How much did they scam you for mate?
> 
> Now you've said you use PayPal to pay... I know exactly who you buy off


Just hope people don't start ****ing around with fake claims. It's such a pain to line up at the western union office


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> Just hope people don't start ****ing around with fake claims. It's such a pain to line up at the western union office


I don't understand why people would make fake claims TBH...

Why don't you use Bank Transfer? Or if possible, PayPal?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> I don't understand why people would make fake claims TBH...
> 
> Why don't you use Bank Transfer? Or if possible, PayPal?


I do use paypal, bank transfers are easy to track down. I'm not in the UK so there's always a very slight chance of custom seizure, since everything is through encrypted email and no financial transfers from my bank account.


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> How much did they scam you for mate?
> 
> Now you've said you use PayPal to pay... I know exactly who you buy off


Only about £25, still fecked off tho.

Very observant of you :tongue:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK am going to clarify a couple of things so people dont run into trouble in this thread. mentioning a product is fine, even if it includes the name of the lab in it. If the lab is also a source then you cannot mention the lab/source in isolation. so as an example (made up lab/source) name

you could mention "XLabs DNP"

you couldn't say "are XLabs products G2G"

also you couldn't list "www.xlabs.net" (obviously)

You also couldn't hint at it like "are X***s products G2G" as hinting also carries penalties.

I know its a fine line, but play it safe and if you're not sure then only ask about specific named products.

Finally in a break of normal protocol, with regard to mod decisions - go check the rules, these cannot be discussed in the forum, and so any posts in here have had to be deleted I am afraid. But for clarity the reason @agentmrbean got the infraction is that the particular lab in question cannot be discussed at all. I have pruned any other mention/hint of it in here.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/244873-klona-labs-now-banned.html

issues like this are normally posted into stickies either in the About UK-M section, or in a relevant section on the board, in this case in the Steroids section as it was about a source in general.

Its worth keeping an eye on these so you don't run into trouble.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Echo said:


> Anyway, in response to the thread,
> 
> I've used 1Stop, D-Hacks and Yellow Magic DNP. D-Hacks and Yellow Magic are very accurately dosed, so no preferance between them two.
> 
> 1Stops was good, but I felt the two other brands above seemed more accurate... cheaper too


without wanting to 'get into trouble' two of the brands you mention above are the same just different names


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> without wanting to 'get into trouble' two of the brands you mention above are the same just different names


I thought they were the same too (that is if your talking about DH and YM)

But they are actually different, 'He' just checks every batch when they come in. Oh, and YM are capsules where as DH were tablets.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> you couldn't say "are XLabs products G2G"


So are we unable to say "is xlabs tren g2g?" Or is that just for the labs that are banned to speak about?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

as long as the lab is not a source you are fine.

so saying "is Orbis Tren G2G" or "is burr Test 400 G2G" are both fine


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Echo said:


> I thought they were the same too (that is if your talking about DH and YM)
> 
> But they are actually different, 'He' just checks every batch when they come in. Oh, and YM are capsules where as DH were tablets.


No. Yellow magic are tablets just checked my pot


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> No. Yellow magic are tablets just checked my pot


Really? That's strange. I ordered DNP from him under Yellow Magic, and they came back as capsules


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> Really? That's strange. I ordered DNP from him under Yellow Magic, and they came back as capsules


My yellow magic dnp is in tab form too.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> My yellow magic dnp is in tab form too.


Maybe they were using the last of their old stock or something, as I did buy pretty much when it first got changed


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Echo said:


> Maybe they were using the last of their old stock or something, as I did buy pretty much when it first got changed


Mine only week old so maybe that's why


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

I've preferred caps over tablets. The tablets always make my stomach feel a bit dodgy :sad:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

only used BRL dnp, worked very well. Got some coming very soon, need to shift some weight to stop my terrible snoring lol. Including it in a short 6 week cycle.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

mine is coming on Friday. Can't wait. Get my whole plan of attack ready for this one. Cant wait to post my results.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> mine is coming on Friday. Can't wait. Get my whole plan of attack ready for this one. Cant wait to post my results.


Whats your 'plan of attack' mate?

Sorry OP for small hijack :tongue:


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Echo said:


> Whats your 'plan of attack' mate?
> 
> Sorry OP for small hijack :tongue:


125mg MWF

when sides are very minimal/ramp up 125mg for 2 weeks. Rinse/repeat.

Sides too much? Take 2 days off and go back to lower dose. Try again in a few weeks.

50mcg T3, though Concilator says it's not needed, id' rather be safe than sorry.

1 ephedra pill a day for energy/appetite suppression/fat mobilization

Low to Moderate Carbs

500 calorie/day deficit

Benedryl in case I ever need it

Daily Temperature checking. Lower dosage immediately if over 99.1 (another tip from Concilator)

Daily Log kept

Fruits for glucose

No alcohol.

Taken at night when sun goes down. Winter here in California.

Note on my cell phone for ER to give Dantrolene in case something ever happens and I'm at ER (just in case)

I think that's it? I'll post full log for my cycle. I think this plan of attack keeps it very safe, ramps up slowly, minimizes sides and allows me to run it for a long time for maximum weight loss as needed.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Got some dhacks dnp on route  125mg tabs and some 50mcg t3's think it's best to start at 125mg per day plus 50mcg t3 for three days then up it?


----------

